# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  INDIGNANTE PROGRAMA EN LA FOX

## ARENA

Me acaban de enviar un video de un programa que se emitio en la FOX en estados Unidos (No digo el nombre) no se imaginan como esta, se acuerdan del mago enmascarado pues una version mucho mas cutre y los hijos de p...... revelan con todo detalle los siguientes efectos :

Baraja Devano
Arm twist
Raven
Two card monte
Uñil
Cenizas en el brazo (Burned)
Mosca que revive
Cigarro que atraviesa la moneda
Paloma que se le arranca la cabeza
Levitación ( La que hace Criss Angel)

Lo que nos faltaba, como llegue este programa a España Salimos a las calles a protestar.

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=1/1212191232.jpg&s=x12

----------


## JoeKaos

No me lo puedo creer, de verdad revelan todos esos efectos? Lo hacen mientras esté yo delante y no se lo que sería capaz de hacer (no estoy loco). Una cosa es que revelen por ejemplo el arm twist, que aunque tenga pecado revelarlo, más de una persona sabe como se hace al verlo por primera vez; pero que revelen por ejemplo el Raven es un delito que merece pena de muerte lenta y dolorosa (repito que no estoy loco). Y me refiero al raven porque es uno de los efectos más sorprendentes y menos imaginables, pero los demás tambien tienen importancia.

Y dices lo que lo emitieron en la Fox? En Estados Unidos esa cadena se emite en directo no?

Un saludo indignado...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Creo que se de quien hablas pero este personaje (porque no se le puede llamar mago) creo que sacó ese programa hace ya tiempo. Es un mago tambien con una mascara, medio siniestro y tal no? Creo que ya lo he visto y es un.... eso xD no me puedo creer que se haga eso, en fin... Un saludo

----------


## Némesis

Cito textualmente el libro de Moliner, que ya es un clásico de la literatura mágica en España:

"La magia es entretenida a condición de que sea intrigante y misteriosa".

Si matamos la intriga y el misterio, ¿qué gracia tiene el ilusionismo? Sólo se me ocurren dos explicaciones:
a) El realizador de éste programa desea acabar con la magia.
b) El realizador sabe tan poco de magia que se ve obligado a revelar los trucos para ganar algo de interés.

Es una lástima que haya gente que entienda la magia tan poco.

----------


## Patito

Recuerdo haber visto ese vídeo (si es el mismo que dices) hace tiempo, que sale un tío a lo David Blaine haciendo street magic...

El problema es que, por penoso que sea, las cadenas de televisión lo hacen por la audiencia, importándoles bien poco si tienen que desvelar cualquier secreto... Dentro de poco ya me imagino que lllegarán a sacar a la mujer del director de alguna cadena haciéndose el baño checo, sólo para ganar audiencia..  :Oops:  

De todos modos, aún nos queda un as en la manga (o empalmado), que es que por mucho que saquen ese tipo de vídeos, la gente seguirá sin saber enfilar, empalmar monedas o hacer doble lifts...

¿Cuándo van a entender que esto es un arte, y que hay que respetarlo y disfrutarlo como tal? El otro día lo comentaba con un amigo, y le decía que me revienta la gente que va a fastidiar los juegos, que es como si ves una película en la que matan a alguien y te pones a decir "Ja, ja, vaya mierda! Eso es mentira: lleva balas de fogueo y no lo han matado de verdad!". Vamos a ver: si te gusta la película, pues la ves y la disfrutas, y si no, cambias de canal y te pones a ver el tomate!

Hala, es que si no lo digo, reviento.  :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## hansoldragon

Es lo bonito del dinero, la gente quiere ver como se hacen y se revelan. Espero que alguna sociedad de magos tome cartas en el asunto, y si legalmente no consiguen nada, que contraten a unos señores que le den una buena paliza, y asi los proximos que quieran desvelar juegos sabran a que se enfrentan destruyendo el trabajo de todos los magos del mundo. Sobretodo emitido en una cadena como la fox, nacional (300 millones de espectadores).

----------


## Iván Manso

Con este programa se consiguen dos cosas: 

- Que la gente vea lo ingeniosa que es la magia.

- Que nos lo CURREMOS un poquito más y dejemos de hacer los mismos juegos constantemente. Hay miles de juegos. Por qué siempre hacer los mismos :Confused: ?? 

Por favor, investigar esos miles de juegos en los miles de libros que hay, ya veréis como os sorprendéis de que hay más juegos de los 6 que siempre hacemos.

Esto pasó con el mago enmascarado y todavía hay magia. Que yo sepa no se ha extinguido. Y sigue sorprendiendo al público que encantado va a verla.

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## eidanyoson

No se si será Lenny (no pongo apellidos por si a alguien le da por interesarse y realmente no merece la pena), pero realmente este es un "·$$··$%"·, que traducido es como sinvergüenza pero a lo bestia. Es q se lo merece hombre. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto IVI jamás imaginé que serías jurado porras, como avanzamos... (bueno avanzais)

----------


## Némesis

Hombre, IVI, ¡claro que hay miles de juegos! Pero eso no significa que todos hagamos siempre los mismos... Tampoco significa que haya que desvelarlos, y no creo que ése sea el criterio que se ha seguido al elaborar ese video o programa.

Tienes razón en que no debemos estancarnos nunca ni repetir constantemente los mismos juegos, pero sí que hay que tratar los clásicos de la magia con respeto y admiración...

Además, creo que la gente ya intuye que la magia es ingeniosa... Nadie piensa (¡espero!) que el espectador queda partido en dos y luego se pega rápido con Super-glue 3...

----------


## indiapu

Si eso es así deberiamos escribir una carta a la Fox quejandonos por esto. :x 
Propongo a la SEI que cuelgue una hoja de protesta en su página web en el que nos apuntemos todos con nuestro DNI y nombre completoy que le sea remitida a la Fox

Esta idea la he sacado de la página de _Circulo Esceptico_ donde mandaron una carta a la cadena Quatro por el programa Milenio 4 , esta es la página:

http://www.circuloesceptico.org/cartas.php?ver=3

Un saludo  :-(

----------


## Patito

Ya, pero el problema es que la que ha emitido el programa es la FOX de los USA, por lo que, si les decimos algo a los de la FOX de aquí, seguramente nos digan que no tienen nada que ver, y que lógicamente no se hacen responsables de lo que emitan en USA, ya que no es la misma redacción, ni programación, ni nada...

----------


## Goreneko

La pregunta es: ¿que quieren demostrar con eso?
Es cabreante. Realmente no interesa lo que haga el mago ese, que lo hace para comer, sino que la Fox se este llevando millones por 'desilusionar' a la gente. Tendrian que tomar ejemplo de TV3 y hacer programas de 'magia'. A mi me gusta mas un programa de magia que un programa donde se desvelen los secretos de ella. Esto ultimo es puro morbo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues si, pero por desgracia lo que vende es el morbo, si no mirad Gran hermano, Aqui hay Tomate, las revistas del corazón... Vende más un mago que le estalla la cabeza relmente en su show de magia en las vegas delante de 5000 espectadores y se muere que el descubrimiento de la invisibilidad (esto lo leí en un periódico hace meses, un equipo suizo que había descubierto como reflejar los rayos luminosos en otra dirección o algo así y conseguían que los objetos fueran invisibles al ojo humano. Esto en un recuadrito chiquitito y nadie nadie sabe nada.Increíble)

----------


## Goreneko

Yo también leí lo de la invisibiliadad. Salía un c hino o algo así en la calle y se veían los coches de detrás!! (Eidanyoson, somos raros??hemos sido abducidos por una especie extraña superior??xDD)

----------


## MJJMarkos

Se ha dejado de cortar a al mujer en zig-zag? No.

Se ha dejado de hacer escapismo? No.

Se ha dejado de hacer los juegos que realizó el enmascarado? no.

Consiguen un efecto contrario al que pensais. El que de verdad tenga interés, recordará como se hacía y se meterá en ello. El que no, volverá a verlo y no sabrá cómo pasó.

A parte de que aunque soy un "celoso" guardían de secretos, no dejo de reconocer que lo que dice Ivi es cierto, así avanzamos un poquito. Que estamos muy paraditos.

----------


## YaGo

> Por cierto IVI jamás imaginé que serías jurado porras, como avanzamos... (bueno avanzais)


IvI dió una conferencia en la SEI de Madrid no hace mucho, y recibió felicitaciones de los grnades de la SEI (Benatar, Riobóo, Woody Aragón, FLORENSA...). Aparte, gente importante se ha interesado por su rutina de cuerdas, que presentó en las olimpiadas mágicas de la SEI (que por cierto, ganó, siendo por supuesto, el mejor). Y gente importante es gente IMPORTANTE.

Creo que Iván está más que cualificado para ser jurado.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Creo que Iván está más que cualificado para ser jurado.


Desde luego, es todo un lujo contar con alguien de su nivel en el foro y además nos hace el favor de participar en el festival como jurado. 

Iván, creo que van ya 60 videos, te vas a hinchar (ya puedes ir haciendo espacio en el disco duro)....  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

aparte de no ser prepotente, es noble y no se cree mas que nadie, pasa desapercibido, disfruta viendo juegos de los que estan aprendiendo como el que mas, asi el lo sepa hacer o lo hace mejor....

----------


## eidanyoson

Jope, yo no lo dije a malas. Creo que no se me entendió. Le conocí una vez en una quedada. Me pareció un chico majísimo precisamente por eso, porque no iba de "supermago" y la verdad es que me calló muy bien. La cuestión es que me cuesta creer que yo haya estado con gente que son o luego son gente importante. PRECISAMENTE por eso mi asombro. (Y mi mala leche por no haberle insistido más en que me enseñara su particular forma de colocarse 4 ases que me quedé a medias grrr).
 Así que se me perdone si alguien malinterpretó el comentario.

----------


## Iván Manso

Joe, la que se ha montado!! 

Bueno, sólo quiero decir que yo no soy nadie importante, soy uno más de los que se dedican a este bonito arte. Me junto con gente importante, toda la gente con la que me junto es importante, sólo que unos saben más y otros saben menos, pero eso es otra historia.

Hago mi magia lo mejor que puedo y como creo que es correcta. Igual que he dado una charla, también al final de ella recibí consejos de magos muy experimentados los cuales me felicitaron, pero de los cuales he aprendido mucho.

En cuanto a la rutina de cuerdas, ya que ha gustado a mucha gente, pues yo me alegro, oye, está bien que reconozcan tu trabajo. Te sientes bien con ello y te anima a seguir.

Pero no me gusta que crean que soy más que nadie, no soy nadie importante, y no es modestia, es la verdad, no hay nadie más importante que nadie. En el concurso hago de jurado encantado y ya que llevo bastantes años en esto pues ayudaré en lo que pueda.

Ah, y en cuanto a lo de los ases, Eidan, los enseñe en la charla en la SEI. La verdad es que esa rutina y todo lo que contiene me está dando muchas satisfacciones. Ese día de la quedada eramos muchos para hacer magia y poco tiempo para explicar. Es lo que tiene.

Un saludo 

IvI

----------


## dante

Yo estoy totalmente deacuerdo con ivi, aunque no deja de parecerme una barbaridad que explcike tan alegremente los secretos de la magia qeu seguro le enseñaron y aprendio enseñandole el mismo codigo que tenemos entre nosotros de no revelar trucos.  Me gustaria entender y que me explicara su motivacion con sus propias palabras. 

Yo tmb e visto un par de programas que hacia en la foz, el primero se llamaba Breaking the magicians code (encima recochineo) magic secrets finally revealed. Pero casi todo lo que explicaba era solo de magia de escena, y algunos de coperfield.  Pero tmb huvo otro espues que se llama  Seceets of street magicians que alli explicaba los secretos de los magos de calle, no se salvan ni estos. ARENA supongo que has visto ese, pero no explica la lebitacion de criss, sino la de blaine. Alomejor no era el mismo video pero que yo sepa de street magic solo hizo uno.
Se ve que esta amenazado de muerte por muchos magos. Aunque no me gusta lo que ha hecho tmpoco es plan de eso... tmpoco es armaguedon, no se acaba el mundo, la gente ya imagina muchas cosas de las que explica. Volviendo a lo que decia ivi, hay miles de juegos por hacer. Incluso haciendo presentaciones diferentes de los que ya se conocen parecen distintos.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Yo no creo que ese tipo de programas donde revelan los trucos vayan a ser perjudiciales para los magos.

*Primero*: porque a un@ que no le guste la magia no va a prestar mayor atencion y se le va a olvidar al siguiente programa.
*Segundo*: aunque lo grave no tardara en tener la cinta o dvd en el cajon de su habitacion muerto de risa.
Estuve en un circulo magico desde el año 92 al 94 y hay mucho colecionista de magia o miromago que lo unico que hacen es comprar artilugios magicos,libros y videos pero de ahi no pasan;una vez di un taller de magia en un colegio donde les enseñaba los trucos mas sencillos y elementales y cuando pasaban unos pocos dias sin repetirlos,ya no se acordaban de como eran.Ahora que lo de enseñar trucos por la tele no estoy a favor;lo considero poco etico y sobre todo si el que los da a conocer es un mago o maga.

----------


## albornozcortes

MMm...Lo del mago aquel está muy mal se mire por donde se mire. En Chile, una empresa de autobuses exhibía dicho video durante sus viajes, un grupo importante de magos hizo un reclamo, la empresa entendió y lo sacaron de circulación :twisted: . Siempre es mejor cuando nos unimos.

Un gran abrazo,

Luis

----------


## Doyle

¿es cierto que el pseudomago enmascarado esta amenazado de muerte por los magos corporativos :Confused:

----------


## albornozcortes

:o magos corporativos?...mmm...bueno, yo mismo intentaría pegarle un par de buenas chuletas a ese que se hace llamar mago...

----------


## Borrego

mas creo que este programa nuca tubo exesiva audiencia o si?

----------


## Doyle

alguien sabe cuando van a sacar ese programa en DVD o cuando va a salir en la T.V. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## KlinKlan

> Consiguen un efecto contrario al que pensais. El que de verdad tenga interés, recordará como se hacía y se meterá en ello. El que no, volverá a verlo y no sabrá cómo pasó.



totalmente de acuerdo 100%, esos programas no hacen daño en realidad.Aunque está claro que sería mejor que hicieran programas sobre teoría mágica, presentación y tal, para que la gente viera lo chungo que es todo esto y que no sólo es cojer un aparato que hace no se que y la carta se eleva.

----------


## dante

No creo k lo saque por la tele, por las protestas que tuvo. Yo espero que sea asi, encuanto a DVD espero que tampoco se venda  :Lol:   Si lo quieres conseguir no lo tienes muy facil.   :Wink:

----------


## Doyle

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IAcKT4nFR...street%20magic
es un pedazo de ese programa, salen revelando el truco de la levitacion...
como ya se ha dicho en este foro, nos lo muestran como si tuvieramos que avergonzarnos por ver los actos de magia..

----------


## Magicpove

Si la culpa no la tiene el mago que revela los juegos, si no los chupasangressolopiensanendinero de la FOX que con tal de conseguir audencia echan lo que sea.

Recordemos que cancelaron futurama (que es cojonuda) para que Matt Groening siga sacando temporadas de los Simpsons (que las últimas no le llegan a la suela de los zapatos a las primeras).

Si tuviesen un poquito de moral habrían mandado a tomar por el culo a este "mago" impresentable...

Un magisaludo a todos.

----------


## kaizen

no se, yo recien empiezo y la verdad que me ha gustado ver cómo lo hace ... imagino que todavía no pienso como mago :( pero bueno, es verdad que está hecho para la audencia como todo hoy en día.

Aquí dejo 1€ para hacer un fondo y contratar ua un mago que le haga desaparecer la máscara para vergüenza y escarmiento público.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> ¿Cuándo van a entender que esto es un arte, y que hay que respetarlo y disfrutarlo como tal? El otro día lo comentaba con un amigo, y le decía que me revienta la gente que va a fastidiar los juegos, que es como si ves una película en la que matan a alguien y te pones a decir "Ja, ja, vaya mierda! Eso es mentira: lleva balas de fogueo y no lo han matado de verdad!". Vamos a ver: si te gusta la película, pues la ves y la disfrutas, y si no, cambias de canal y te pones a ver el tomate!
> 
> Saludos


El caso es que me sorprenden este tipo de comentarios. ¿Ninguno nos paramos a pensar que los cazatrucos a veces son CULPA NUESTRA? Es como cuando ves una película mala: simplemente, NO te lo crees.

Un saludo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> [El caso es que me sorprenden este tipo de comentarios. ¿Ninguno nos paramos a pensar que los cazatrucos a veces son CULPA NUESTRA? Es como cuando ves una película mala: simplemente, NO te lo crees.


Completamente de acuerdo en eso. No podemos catalogar de cazatrucos a los espectadores cuando en muchas ocasiones la responsabilidad de que eso suceda es totalmente nuestra. Si hago un juego a alguien y no obtengo la reacción que esperaba siempre pienso que he fallado en algo (construcción, presentación...) y no creo que el problema es del público que no sabe disfrutar de la magia.  :Wink:

----------


## Nether

Yo tb he visto el programa este y tiene la tira de tiempo(o han sacado un video revelando los mismos trucos). Yo estuve discutiendo este tema con un colega y al final llegamos a la conclusion de q si, sale reventando algunos truquillos xo si se mira bien es casi mejor xa nosotros. Primero, la tecnica de este hombre, a parte de rudimentaria, es MALA. El tio tiene el mismo arte haciendo algo tan basico como el doble lift que el Farruquito haciendo rally. Desvela algunos gimmicks, si, ¿y? Hay tantas posibilidades en la magia q xq el aficionado este con complejo veneciano vaya a la fox a sacarse unos cuartos no nos vamos a kedar "pillados". Mejor aun, cualkier "profano" q haya visto el programa se cree q ya conoce la magia y su asombro sera aun mayor cuando vea cosas q a pesar de sus "vastos conocimientos en magia" no logra entender. Seria una especie del efecto Lennart Green q nos afecta a los q ya estamos metidos en el ajo.

----------


## Lossen

Yo propongo hacer un Comité Mágico de la Inquisición al estilo servicio secreto Israelí, osea el CMI. Y cuando salga una de estas cosas acojonar de tal forma a ese productor, a ese "mago"(por llamarlo de alguna forma), y a esos directivos de tal manera que se les quiten las ganas incluso de revelar como se separa el dedo gordo de la mano. Malditos hijos de puta.  Por cierto, también propongo y de forma más firme que la anterior que todos los que tengais emule y similares poner comentarios de fake, virus, etc a todos los documentos escritos y de video que aparezcan así como no compartirlos en otros casos, para evitar que los curiosos accedan a ellos.

----------


## jonbra

En este mismo foro y acerca del pfrograma de la Fox titulado en castellano Magia Sin Secretos, hay un mensaje que escribí hace tiempo aportando datos sobre quien, cómo porqué y cuando se hizo ese prgorama.
Además de hablar de la vida de ese mago hoy dia. Está mal que lo diga, pero está interesante.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...474&highlight=

Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra

----------


## sirmac1

pues a mi me parece de maravilla q de vez en cuando se cuenten los trucos y lo diga ese mago enmascarado la verdad,pq trucos hay miles pero el nunca los pondra a contar todos,y asi hay gente q le empieza a gustar el gusanillo del ilusionismo,pq todos tenemos derecho a saber como se hace nop?alomejor algun o no anda de acuerdo pero........no hay gusto de todos

----------


## ZAFER

De acuerdo con sirmac1 en que todos (los magos)  tenemos derecho a saber como se hace. He leido muchas veces en el foro que prefieren no saber como se hace un juego si no lo van a poder hacer, porque prefieren no perder la ilusión, pero creo que lo dicen por quedar bien, ya que estoy seguro de que a todos nos gusta saber como se hace.

Por más ilusión que pongamos, lo que no puede ser no puede ser y, además, es imposible.

Yo disfruto más del ingenio del creador de los juegos, del funcionamiento de los mismos, que del efecto en si, (me refiero a grandes ilusiones)

----------


## Lossen

Para eso están las asociaciones,libros y similares a las cuales acude gente que le interesa realmente la magia. Me explico. 

Si una persona quiere levitar pues que se coma el coco, y cuando ya tenga su método pues que pregunte a entendidos que no le negarán sus conocimientos, siempre y cuando vean que te has interesado por el tema habiendo un trabajo por detrás.  
Porque cuando no conoces un campo de la magia,por ejemplo levitación  y ni te dedicas ,ni te vas a dedicar  ¿No eres tú también un profano en ese campo?   La curiosidad entre un profano "parcial" y profano "total"....¿No es la misma?

De lo que se trata es de que la información llegue a quien realmente le interesa o a quien le vaya a sacar un buen provecho. Por que no conozco ningún profano al que le diga "¿te gustaría saber el truco?" y me conteste "no" (rectifico, a mi madre no le interesa).

P.D.: Aprendiz de todo ...

----------


## venator

Sinceramente creo que hoy por hoy la magia no es un arte. Como suena.
La magia es una curiosidad, una muestra de habilidad o de ingenio, pero no es un arte. La gente no lo ve como tal.

Estás cosas deberían estar prohibidas por ley. El gobierno (ya sea el español, el americano o de donde sea) debería proteger al ilusionismo con un arte. Igual que se protegen la escultura, la pintura el cine, etc...
Si fuera así todo el mundo se escandalizaría de ver como se ataca cada vez más al ilusionismo, como se escandalizarían si viesen a alguien tirando piedras a la sagrada familia o pintando con spray el gernika.

Se gastan millones de euros es subvencionar peliculas de cine español que son unos auténticos bodrios, se gastan millones en hacer museos, restaurar catedrales, etc...
En la magia nadie se gasta un duro. Nadie apuesta por invertir en este arte que, de hecho, es uno de los que más atrae a la gente. 

Sinceramente, me estoy convenciendo cada vez más que de que lo que la gente quiere es ver sangre, pornografía y secretos revelados. Quieren destrozar lo que no llegan a alcanzar. Quieren vencer el sentimiento de frustración que implica el saberse mediocres. Quieren ir a lo fácil.

No se si, después de todo, la magia es algo inútil. No creo que merezca la pena estar años prácticando algo para que nadie lo aprecie, para que alguien lo destripe en media hora de programa.

Creo que la gente no se merece la magia. 

Como dice Ella "No regales tu magia", no tires margaritas a los cerdos.

PD: Yo si creo que la magia es un arte
PD2: me encanta que se hagan museos y se restauren catedrales, de verdad.

----------


## Ayy

pero que podemos hacer contra una miltinacional? hay que j.o.derse de lo que son capaces con tal de llenarse los bolsillos...  para la gente esto ya no es un arte, es como el que sabe jugar al futbol... un pasatiempo...
y eso si que no es nada bueno...
pero habra que luchar a-magos.
u nabrazo

----------


## Azran

miren el video que habia al lado del hombre enmascarado, Hemos encontrado a su hijo!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KbPiVbPon...street%20magic

----------


## Lossen

De acuerdo contigo Venator. A mi se me ocurre ahora una posible solución a todo esto.

Debería haber como una asociación de "defensor del ilusionista". Todas las asociaciones de ilusionismo, por ejemplo de Europa, deberian destinar una pequeña cuota a ésta asociación defensora la cual dispusiera de unos pocos abogados que se dedicaran a meter denuncias por atentar contra el secreto profesional y contra el arte ilusionista. Por difundir parcial o totalmente un el contenido (algo así como las películas) y ahora no se me ocurren más leyes violables pero  estoy seguro que un buen abogado no tendría muchos problemas en encauzar cada caso en un delito o falta punible. ¡Si contando el final de una película ya te la pueden meter..!

Y pensándolo mejor no me dolería nada pagar 1 euro más en mi cuota para llevar a cabo ésta asociación.

----------


## sirmac1

A ver,defensor del ilusionista?tampoco nos pasemos,a ver......si yo compro un libro o dvd de magia pq no puedo enseñarle el truco a los demas?o si veo algun truco en la tele pq no puedo decirle a mi gente como se hace?
Todo el mundo tiene derecho a revelarlo si quieres,pero ahi q saber a quien hacerlo claro,como dijo ella antes esta muy bien la verdad,pero si nadie revelara sus trucos,tu crees q habria un foro como este?o paginas q vendad objetos de ilusionismo?
A mi quien me pregunte de mi gente el saber como se hace lo hago con mucho gusto,pq a eso se le llama interes,y para mi eso es aprender,saber....y eso no se lo debo negar a nadie,pese a quien le pese

----------


## venator

Un momento, que aquí nadie habla de prohibir que se revelen trucos a nadie, de hecho yo no estaría aquí si no me hubieran explicado algo en su día.
Pero estamos ante un caso parecido a los cd's de música, tu puedes comprarte un cd y dejarselo a un colega (eso no es ilegal), lo que no puedes hacer es colgarlo en una página web para que todo el mundo se lo descargue gratis.
Esto es lo mismo, por supuesto que tu puedes decidir contarle lo que quieras a quien quieras, pero no se debería poder salir en un programa de televisión destripandolo todo. Sencillamente porque no sabes quien puede estar viendo eso, puede que sea gente a la que le pique el gusanillo por la magia o puede ser gente que se regocije pensando "Y eso es todo?, pues mira que son cutres los magos, jajajaja", lo cual no está demasiado bien.

La magia de hecho debería seguir siendo un arte de transmisión oral y, como mucho, escrita. Así se evitarían estas cosas. Seguro que a principios de siglo no tenían estos problemas

----------


## Lossen

Vamos a ver.... 
Si leeis bien os dareis cuenta que en ningún momento, repito, en ningún momento estoy hablando de incriminar o perseguir a las personas que cuentan en confianza con otra uno de sus efectos, siempre responsablemente. 

Si leeis bien, repito, si leeis bien mi propuesta solo se basa en intentar evitar programas televisivos o medios de comunicación de audienza masiva reproduzcan los  secretos de estos efectos.

 En efecto Venator nadie habla de prohibir revelar secretos a nadie, aun más te reto a que hagas alusión al escrito donde yo digo eso. No lo encontraras.

  Y  támbien respondo al chico que dice que si no se revelaran "trucos" no existiría este foro, al cual le digo que lea las normas del foro(¡¡¡que eres colaborador!!!).O que pregunte como funciona un juego, por ejemplo The Raven , a ver que te responden.

Por mi parte nada más. Sigo pensando igual . ¡¡¡¡DEFENSOR DEL ILUSIONISTA YA!!!!.

----------


## zarkov

Una pregunta tangencial:
¿Podría salir alguien en algún sitio explicando el truco de cómo esculpió Miguel Ángel su David?

¿Decir que se hace con una maceta y un cortafríos es desvelar el truco?

Bueno son dos preguntas.

Creo que lo malo es ver la magia como si sólo fuera cuestión de cómo se hace una técnica o cómo se hace la trampa. Poco llevo en esto, pero me parece que la magia como arte va por otros derroteros. Con práctica se pueden hacer muchas cosas, pero arte...

Quizás, lo que me parece que apuntaba Venator. Un juego puede tener propiedad intelectual. Ese sí puede ser un buen camino.

Por cierto, ¿os acordáis de cuando el secreto de la reparación de las cisternas estaba en manos de la casta de los fontaneros?
Tuvo que venir Bricomanía a enseñarnos el arcano de la Fominaya para ver que la cosa no era tan complicada. ¿Se hundió el mundo y los fontaneros no pudieron dar alimento a sus hijos?

----------


## Lossen

jajaja en eso tienes toda la razón Zarkov. La verdad es que cuando tienes todo el vater embozao y viene el fontanero y dice: "Solucionado", para mi es pura magia. Y esa famosa frase "¿quién le hizo esto? porque es una chapuza" en boca del fontanero es todo un arte.

Sin embargo creo que todos sabemos desembozarlo, ahora , prefiero pagar a meter la mano ahí dentro.

PD: ¿El arcano de la Fominaya?¿En bricomanía? jo , porque no me hice carpintero.;-)

----------


## magomago

> A mi quien me pregunte de mi gente el saber como se hace lo hago con mucho gusto,pq a eso se le llama interes,y para mi eso es aprender,saber....y eso no se lo debo negar a nadie,pese a quien le pese


Eso no se llama interés,eso se llama curiosidad y tienes que darte cuenta de una cosa sirmac1 ,con tu actitud destrozarás la ilusión de aquellos que les haya gustado el juego y su pensamiento una vez que se lo expliques sera: "Bueno....... vaya chorrada" y les parecerá ingenioso o curioso,pero no mágico.

Destrozarás todo el esfuerzo y el estudio que el mago ha realizado estudiando y presentando el juego en un segundo.

Evidentemente puedes hacerlo,no hay ninguna ley que lo impida,estas en tu derecho.Pero si piensas así creo que estas perdiendo el tiempo y el dinero en esto de la magia porque no comprendes la regla fundamental de la magia : NO REVELAR EL TRUCO,y otra de las reglas :LA MAGIA ILUSIONA,EL REVELAR EL TRUCO DESILUSIONA,aunque cada uno pierde su tiempo y su dinero donde quiere.

----------


## karonte0702

Lossen creo que esto no es la inquisicion, el ilusonismo y la magia existen desde tiempos inmemoriales y SIEMPRE ha habido gente que desvelaba juegos y tecnicas.LA MAGIA HA SOBREVIVIDO. Todos los grandes han bebido de esas fuentes y nos deleitan con juegos increibles, porque mejoran lo nos legaron,y cambian tecnicas, juegos y pases. Hubo antes un control perpedicular, un wow control, o una cuenta Hamman?

----------


## Lossen

Karonte: evidentemente cuando digo inquisición no me refiero ni a matar ni a quemar a nadie. La palabra está en su contexto y con un tono satírico-cómico.

 Es cierto que siempre ha habido gente que desvelaba los juegos desde tiempos inmemoriables, pero desde luego que en esos tiempos no existían ni televisión, ni radio, ni mucho menos internet. Los tiempos cambian y si la magia ha sobrevivido no ha sido gracias a esa gente que revela los secretos sin ton ni son, ha sido gracias a gente que mantenía el pico cerrado con los profanos. Nadie habla de revelar los secretos entre magos, ni mucho menos, ni tampoco en revelar los secretos a iniciados en la magia. 
 Y para quien no lo sepa, los grandes no han bebido del programa de la fox ni de malasombras que les encanta destripar los juegos.
 Los grandes han bebido de su propio trabajo, esfuerzo, de su propia imaginación y de otros grandes magos que enseñan sus técnicas a sus alumnos a su debido tiempo los cuales se han ganado el derecho a recibir esa información.

 Si tienes dudas sobre lo que digo, prueba a desaperecer un pañuelo con FP a un público justamente después de explicarles lo que es un FP, para que sirve y como funciona... seguro que triunfas

----------


## Lossen

> Iniciado por sirmac1
> 
> A mi quien me pregunte de mi gente el saber como se hace lo hago con mucho gusto,pq a eso se le llama interes,y para mi eso es aprender,saber....y eso no se lo debo negar a nadie,pese a quien le pese
> 
> 
> Eso no se llama interés,eso se llama curiosidad y tienes que darte cuenta de una cosa sirmac1 ,con tu actitud destrozarás la ilusión de aquellos que les haya gustado el juego y su pensamiento una vez que se lo expliques sera: "Bueno....... vaya chorrada" y les parecerá ingenioso o curioso,pero no mágico.
> 
> Destrozarás todo el esfuerzo y el estudio que el mago ha realizado estudiando y presentando el juego en un segundo.


Totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## sirmac1

magomago no revelar el truco¿pues entonces a vayan cerrando las paginas tiendamagica ellllusionist,pennguinmagi,etc.......
si a ti no te gusta revelarlo pues tu mismo,pero q sepas q tu aprendistes de algun modo no?yo lo revelo a quien creo q debo hacerlo y asi se ahorra el dinero asi q......

----------


## AmadeuS

un verdadero desastre, lamentablemente no es ilegal y no podemos hacer nada, aunque nos moleste, la informacion es imparable.
Da bronca pero no se puede hacer mucho

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> magomago no revelar el truco¿pues entonces a vayan cerrando las paginas TiendaMagia ellllusionist,pennguinmagi,etc.......


¿Porqué? Esto son tiendas. VENDEN el secreto de juegos, materiales, DVD's etc... a quien esté interesado, y por lo tanto, pague por ello. Pocos profanos se van a gastar el dinero solo por saber el "truco" de algo.




> si a ti no te gusta revelarlo pues tu mismo,pero *q* sepas *q* tu aprendistes de algun modo no?


Claro que aprendió, como todos los del foro. Pero no es lo mismo querer aprender, que querer saber un "truco" (por simple curiosidad y nada más) y que alguien te lo diga y te desilusione.




> yo lo revelo a quien creo *q* debo hacerlo


obviamente solo deberías revelarlo a magos (y si te lo piden)




> y asi se ahorra el dinero asi *q*......


¿Quién se ahorra el dinero?

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Lossen

Pues deberian haber leyes.

----------


## Lossen

> magomago no revelar el truco¿pues entonces a vayan cerrando las paginas TiendaMagia ellllusionist,pennguinmagi,etc.......
> si a ti no te gusta revelarlo pues tu mismo,pero q sepas q tu aprendistes de algun modo no?yo lo revelo a quien creo q debo hacerlo y asi se ahorra el dinero asi q......


Estas muy equivocado. Una cosa es revelar cual es el efecto y similar, como en  tienda magia.

Y otra como en penguino magic que la verdad le hacen un flaco favor a la magia. Porque una cosa es que te lo expliquen personalmente en la tienda de magia, como funciona... cual es el gimmick, y otra muy distinta es explicar en videos que se puede bajar cualquiera hasta el último detalle de lo que venden. Yo creo que los del penguino deberian de cambiar de sistema, que me parece una falta de respeto ya que lo único que les interesa es vender , y les da igual que se entere todo el mundo, literalmente.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> y les da igual que se entere todo el mundo, literalmente.


Y si se entera todo el mundo... podeis imaginar el resultado. Hasta hay graciosillos que los cuelgan en youtube para que los contemple más gente todavía :evil:

----------


## sirmac1

los graciosillos esos me encantan,y yo vuelvo erre q erre.....enseñar trucos solo a magos?pues nada....q la gente me envie todos los trucos por privado,pero todos todos ehhhhh........que no señores,q quien quiera desvelar el truco q lo desvele,alla el,y yo sere uno de ellos sabiendo a quien se lo debo desvelar asi q......si note gusta....es lo q hay

----------


## ignoto

Con eso me acabas decir todo lo que necesito saber si alguna vez quiero enseñarte un juego.

Por cierto... ¿A ti los diccionarios, gramáticas y libros de ortografía te dan alergia?
O...
¿Es que pretendes denigrar el idioma en el que escribimos los demás?

----------


## magomago

> que no señores,q quien quiera desvelar el truco q lo desvele,alla el,y yo sere uno de ellos sabiendo a quien se lo debo desvelar asi q......si note gusta....es lo q hay


Como dice Ignoto con esto lo has dicho todo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estimado Sirmac:

Antes de que se genere más polémica por la forma que por el fondo de tus opiniones te invito a visitar este enlace del foro:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=7365


Gracias

----------


## ignoto

O'Malley, vas a hundir mi muy merecida fama de malvado y aterrador.
 :evil:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sit! Ignoto, Sit! Ale, ale. Tap-tap-tap (palmaditas en la cabeza mientras te pongo el bozal).

----------


## zarkov

> O'Malley, vas a hundir mi muy merecida fama de malvado y aterrador.
>  :evil:


Y de borrador de posts

----------


## ignoto

Eso.
Y de borrador de posts.

----------


## magomago

Siempre teneis que tener la última palabra.

----------


## ignoto

Y también la última letra.

Mira, mira --------> "*Z*"

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Si.




 :Wink:

----------


## sirmac1

a ver,repito lo QUE dije en otro post,hubo muchos q me los borro ignto sin decirmelo en privi asi QUE......mala educacion tienen algunos,y el QUE me gusta escribirlo asi,pero aqui lo intentare poner bien

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

SirMac:

1.- No sé cual es tu polémica con Ignoto, pero no pertenece a este hilo. Lo resolvéis en privado.
2.- El retintín de poner 'QUE' en mayúsculas te lo puedes ahorrar. 
3.- Como supongo que habrás leído en el link que te puse, no se trata sólo de evitar abreviaturas. Se trata tambien de que nos esforcemos todos por intentar escribir de una manera coherente, con frases bien construidas, con párrafos (que siemrpe es más claro), con una adecuada puntuación (para saber dónde empiezan y acaban las frases, con interrogaciones (para saber cuándo se pregunta y cuando se afirma). 

Sinceramente, no es fácil entender bien lo que pretendes decir en algunos de tus comentarios y una mala interpretación puede llevar a entender mal el sentido que les pretendáis dar. 

Y, a partir de ahora, llega el momento de seguir debatiedo sobre lo planteado en este hilo: EL programa de la Fox y la opinión que tenemos sobre revelar trucos. Las polémicas, por favor, en privado.

Gracias a todos

----------


## karonte0702

Lossen, lo que digo es que un fp se encuentra hoy el las tiendas todo a cien, igual que barajas trucadas o libros que explican tecnicas y juegos, pero el mago no es aquel que conoce todas las tecnicas, sino el que ILUSIONA. El programa de la Fox no hace mas daño a la magia que los ilusionistas malos que asesinan los juegos.
Un juego matematico (conocido por todos los profanos) en manos de Tamariz, es pura MAGIA y fantasia, no por la tecnica sino por su forma de sentir y presentar, y eso la Fox no lo enseña.
Quizas nos centramos demaseado en los " trucos ", en el como, pensando que la magia es la tecnica, y nos olvidamos de la presentacion,de vestir el juego para hacerlo IMPOSIBLE de explicar.
Todo el mundo conoce el juego de los trileros, saben de los trucos y las tecnicas, pero verlo en manos de Lavand es pura MAGIA se sepa o no como se hace.

----------


## karonte0702

Por lo que parece este hilo esta muerto.Todos estamos indignados por el programa de la fox, pero nadie quiere debatir. Cual es el problema?Unos piensan que programas asi destruyen la magia, otros que siembran la semilla de la magia.
Yo creo que la investigacion moderna ( lease ciencia ), incluidos los programas que desvelan tecnicas a traves de la television, contribuyen a propagar la magia. Creo que se de lo que hablo despues de ver y conocer a Juan Mayoral, primer premio de magia en Laussane. El utiliza todo lo que de nuevo sale al mercado, con una premisa, que el espectador no pueda saber como se hace. ESO ES MAGIA SEÑORES. Las tecicas son un  complemento. La MAGIA SE VIVE, NO SE VE.

----------


## letang

Aprovecho que el hilo se ha desviado para preguntar algo de un mensaje anterior.

Lossen, comentas que el pingüino se está cargando la magia y que debe cambiar su sistema...

¿A qúé te refieres?
Creo que el pingüino funciona muy bien y su sistema de ofrecerte un vídeo sobre el efecto de los juegos es muy bueno (independientemente de la opinión que tenga cada uno de Oz Pearlman) al igual que ellusionist.
Es más, lo que se suele criticar son los catálogos dónde no sabes realmente cómo es el efecto, te tienes que absar en una descripción bastante engañosa del mismo.

Sobre lo de que la gente cuelga los vídeos explicativos en youtube, pues mira, no es culpa de pingüinomagic.
Ellos tienen un sistema de "Instant Download" para explicar juegos de magia que no requieran de material especial. Pero obviamente, ese vídeo lo venden, al igual que muchos magos venden sus DVDs.

Que alguien lo compre y después lo decida compartir es cosa suya, no del pengüino, por lo que el problema no está en ellos, sino en los usuarios.
Es como si Michael Ammar -por decir uno- estuviera haciendo mal a la amgia porque graba DVDs que después otros ripean y cuelga en programas P2P.

Si el mensaje va por otro lado corrígeme, porque no lo entendí muy bien.

Un saludo!

PD: Por cierto... ¿por qué está prohibida la palabra p-enguinmagic en este foro?

----------


## luisjavier_albolote

A mi también me resulta increible que un mago pueda revelar sus secretos por mucho que le pagen. Su trabajo es crear ilusiones, no desilusionar.Espero que ese programa no llegue a España.

----------

